# Yellow Perch at Red Bridges?



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Seems early. But with this crazy weather...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

bwoodhouse said:


> Seems early. But with this crazy weather...


Just spoke with the folks at Chesapeake Outdoors in Chester, Maryland (410-604-2500) about the YP in the areas like Red Bridges and they said their minnow sales are up and fish are being caught. They did say, however, that the fishermen are pretty tight lipped about where and how many YP are being caught as expected. I'll probably check out Red Bridges next week and find out for myself.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catman said:


> Just spoke with the folks at Chesapeake Outdoors in Chester, Maryland (410-604-2500) about the YP in the areas like Red Bridges and they said their minnow sales are up and fish are being caught. They did say, however, that the fishermen are pretty tight lipped about where and how many YP are being caught as expected. I'll probably check out Red Bridges next week and find out for myself.


FYI - Here's the 24 hr hot line at Clydes. 24 HOURS A DAY FISHING INFORMATION 410-247-FISH. They also have live small & large shiners.


----------



## conway1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I will be touring the shore all day tomorrow,will report tomorrow evening.I have been fishing for crappie and pickeral all winter with the mild weather with good success.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Conway. Reports from the shore are far & few so whatever you report will be appreciated. Good luck over there.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys, try Tuckahoe Sportsman at 410-364-9005. They are between Hillsboro and Red Bridges on 404. They are a great source of info in that area.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Kevin. Always good to have another contact, especially over that way. BTW they have minnows and open at 9:00AM during the week.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Where is Red Bridges?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Striper_MIKE said:


> Where is Red Bridges?


Upper Choptank above Denton. It's less than 100' wide and there's a small spillway where the fish congregate. When the run is hot you need to get there before daybreak to get a good spot. That's why I fish it during the week. Actuallt herring and white perch are the dominate catch. I've filled a 5 gal bucket with keeper white perch during the run. Here's how to get there:

Red Bridges, Caroline Co. Choptank River

From Rt. 50 South, turn left onto 404 towards Denton. In Denton, make a left onto 313 north towards Greensboro. Go through Greensboro and make a right (east) onto Red Bridges Road, follow to parking area. This can be a good spot for hickory shad and an excellent spot for white perch and herring.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Is Red Bridges considered tidal, or freshwater?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dena said:


> Is Red Bridges considered tidal, or freshwater?


7. Here's the dividing line - Caroline County.
a.Choptank River: Bypass bridge on State Highway 313 on the outskirts of Greensboro. That would make Red Bridges fresh water.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

And for those that know the river, there are some other spots further down stream that produce without the crowds.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy Robinson said:


> And for those that know the river, there are some other spots further down stream that produce without the crowds.


There sure is. http://www.carolinerecreation.org/pdfs/county_map_summer_2010.pdf


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Any of these boat ramps in Caroline County are worth trying.


----------



## conway1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing going on at Hillsborn to Martinak where the tide was just starting to come in where plenty of small males were to be had and enough keepers came over the rail to keep us there for an hour and a half.We gave away seven keepers to fellow anglers to make there trip worthwhile.Rumor has it yp have been there for a good two weeks with mixed success.Fished until dark at numerous holes in search of crappie with limited success.As always on the shore,the perch seemed confuse and every day is unpredictable?


----------



## steveMD (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the post Conway.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report Conway. Did you fish the ramp area at Martinak ? Were you using minnows? I'm going to give Martinak and a few other spots along the Choptank a try next Wednesday.


----------



## conway1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Only fished the pavillion and minnows were outfishing grass shrimp and night crawlers.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I was touring the Choptank today pre carp 2012 and anglers at Crouse Park @ Denton were cold and getting little action. Tide was WAY out today...Some bass boaters were working shoreline rip rap, with little success. Everyone's fingers are getting itchy.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Tommy Robinson said:


> And for those that know the river, there are some other spots further down stream that produce without the crowds.


I've lived on the Choptank bank and in the boat for over a decade now, got bottom soundings and NOAA maps (useless in this skinny a water) and there is no such thing of "no crowds" in the spring. Unless you own river property with personal sunken fish structure, pray tell, where is this mythical spot minus crowds? If its on a map, you have companions. BTW...I help make the maps


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

chesapeakecarper said:


> I've lived on the Choptank bank and in the boat for over a decade now, got bottom soundings and NOAA maps (useless in this skinny a water) and there is no such thing of "no crowds" in the spring. Unless you own river property with personal sunken fish structure, pray tell, where is this mythical spot minus crowds? If its on a map, you have companions. BTW...I help make the maps


Pat you fish on Wednesdays and hope it's raining.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Or at night


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Or at night


Especially for carp and cats.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Catman I have fished from Hillsboro for over twenty years,first from the shore then from a canoe, my son was younger,now from a kayak. The ramp was rebuilt a few years ago and is great. The water at low is real skinny! From the ramp go down stream and there are deep holes to the left all the down to about half way to Stony Point. Up stream there are good spots all along the bank past the second R.R. bridge. But if you take anything other than a kayak have a spotter in the front. You do need a permit to launch a boat.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i was thinking of fishing two johns or gilpin point on sunday. hopefully the fish cooperate:beer:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Mr Crowley knows the drill


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

surfnsam said:


> i was thinking of fishing two johns or gilpin point on sunday. hopefully the fish cooperate:beer:


I love 2 johns...idyllic and nice narrow river choke point and deep water (drop) right off the bank putting you close to the fish but watch out for the old wharf pilings on the right. I got my jon stuck on them one high water day and I'm sure it was a sight me trying to wobble and push off 'em:redface: Gilpin is a good anchoring point but I always seem to attract the bassers pitching to the rocks and pilings...I don't know who gets more ticked off...well, yes I do, because my terminal tackle is bigger then theirs as are the fish I catch.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

oops my bad


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

That is one heck of a spot for Catfish. I fished there as a kid in the summer while camping.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

went exploring to day to two johns, gilpin and hillsboro. no fish biting but they look like nice places to fish when the frickin wind isnt howling with 5* wind chill. at gipin point where the tuckahoe and choptank come together there is a deep hole about 40' according to the charts id like to check that out with my kayak and see what bites!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

surfnsam said:


> at gipin point where the tuckahoe and choptank come together there is a deep hole about 40' according to the charts id like to check that out with my kayak and see what bites!


Yes, that scour hole @ the confluence of the feeder (Tuckahoe) is pretty on the $ re the NOAA maps. This is a hot spot for multiple species year-round (huge carp head n shoulder here) and staging spot for fish on the move. 
Here's another hint: On an outgoing tide there forms a huge slice-o-pie-kinda-shaped calm eddy where the two (Tuckahoe and Choptank) meet. Anchor in the Tuckahoe current just off the marshy point opposite Gilpin (not off Gilpin but off the marshy point); facing into the Tuckahoe current look around 2-5 o"clock position to your right and on a windless day you will see leaves, detritus, bubbles etc just sitting there motionless while all the water about you is moving. Place some baits behind your boat in the current AND some off the side into that eddy. Where ebbing tide eddies food settles making superb fish attraction. Shift the boat around and explore that area; it's big...most people just race outta Tuckahoe toward the upriver/down river channel markers not realizing they run over some prime fishing spots.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah im definitely going to check that out with the kayak nice and slow


----------

